# Kerdi/Ditra vs CBB



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> For 2012, I was thinking we could've at least went 1 full month without a Kerdi argument.. :laughing::laughing:



How boring is that.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Greg what I dislike the most about John Bridge's site is the editing and deleting of information. It has happened to me and others many times over there.
> 
> Thread splitting is common and so is mis information about Schluter install techniques.
> 
> ...


you are wrong john. a simple perusal of the john bridge site proves it. that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Greg - to say I'm wrong is a little narrow sighted.

I do not wish to get in a back and forth but thread deletion and thread splitting is very common.

It was brought to my attention by Peter Lane over two years ago and he mentioned to me that he screen shots or saves the "interesting" posts because many times the next day they are "Gone".

The thread on flood testing showers was split last month and left the most searched thread with the least and worst advice. That's wrong.

On the John Bridge forum routinely the use of modified thin set is encouraged with the soft sell. Perhaps you are not looking for these oversights but when double and triple checking resources time and time again I find silly advice - and almost always it is in regards to Kerdi and I find it on the John Bridge site.

I'll send you a PM with each occurence and perhaps you can set the record straight.

When you flood test your showers Greg do you notice the water level drop 1/8" in the first hour? Apparently water floats on Kerdi and then settles... :laughing: :no:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

TBF are you still in this thread? John's post #29 pretty much answers your questions. There are a lot of ways to do a shower (and many ways to do it wrong). And there are expensive and cheaper ways depending on your client's budget and expectations. It's important to have more than one approach, I think. 

Also, I cringed when I saw your picture of the shower corner and liner. That's pretty amateur. Perhaps the tilesetter needs more knowledge. You can correct some of that by leaving a space in the framing for the liner to tuck into. More important is the thresehold wall connection. I bet 80% of failures start there. 

good that you want to stay educated.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, we agree, forums are a business. Part of that business is not referring people from one forum to another. JB competes with our flooring section and while I like a lot of guys over there, we can stop with the chatter. You don't like the place, don't visit but surely don't come here to bad mouth it. Back to Kerdi arguments :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> OK, we agree, forums are a business. Part of that business is not referring people from one forum to another. JB competes with our flooring section and while I like a lot of guys over there, we can stop with the chatter. You don't like the place, don't visit but surely don't come here to bad mouth it. Back to Kerdi arguments :laughing:


Wonder why we never argue about paddle mixers... :laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I dip mine in Aquadefense.....:whistling:


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

why do you do that Angus?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was just kidding but wanted to see if I could start an argument :laughing:

I get them for about $7 each. I couldn't care less if I trash them. They are disposable to me.

Now about that Kerdi.....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I was just kidding but wanted to see if I could start an argument :laughing:
> 
> I get them for about $7 each. I couldn't care less if I trash them. They are disposable to me.
> 
> Now about that Kerdi.....


:laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I dip mine in Aquadefense.....:whistling:


Orlando told me never to that and Hydro Ban works better.

Mine is covered in Mapelastic 315!

:laughing:

To funny.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was thinking about wrapping mine in NobleSeal.....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> Screw JB forum !.


You might want to check on that as it wouldn't surprise me if they tradmarked "JB forum" and now will send you a bill for $0.25 for each use. and unauthorized will be subject to the full penalty of law or $1,000, whichever you prefer.......:laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

By JB I meant to say john ****** .


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Someone did :whistling:


I guess by not lying to the readership, that made you so. 
BTW, you do know that there are a few boards out there that make real, REAL serious money using the bridge/schlooter model, don't you?
Truly one of those "retire from working out of your bed" type AM radio commercials you hear, but really, there are some like it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Oh Man. Is this not a serious thread.


was, until angoose showed up.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Greg what I dislike the most about John Bridge's site is the editing and deleting of information.


If you'd just go along with their money making scheme your posts wouldn't get edited/deleted. Just go along with the 'friendliest tile forum on the internet' or whatever it is. OMG! They didn't trademark or copywrite that did they? If so, anyone have any idea what they'll charge me for using their property? 



> John Bridge mentions that Schluter sponsored his EBook in his bio I believe and even with Schluter's help with the book his forum offers up routinely bogus advice that differs from Schluter's advice.


I remember a handful of years back, when some "newbee" would ask a question about shlooter's reasons/use and not be stifled by the dogpile of their promqueens/staff, one would finally get the "schluter [is so great a company] their staff aren't allowed to post on this website" BS. Then magically around 5-10 minutes later there would be an answer from shlooter.....from a mod or board promqueen. Between their many posts stating they weren't a shlooter board mind you. :laughing:

Anyway, always fun bashing that shlooter forum, but did ghost get his questions resolved?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Also, I cringed when I saw your picture of the shower corner and liner. That's pretty amateur. Perhaps the tilesetter needs more knowledge.


I can't figure out why they do the pan, he rocks it, then they come back and set. On bigger jobs, the drywallers want to get the rocking part, but that would make sense if there are double digit units. Then usually they rock it first, then the setters come back and do the pan.....I think I have a resolution. Ghost can rock it, then have the settlers come in, cut out a strip along the bottom, do the pan and liner, then stick the piece of CBU back on. Then they can set.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> By JB I meant to say john ****** .


I don't think that's owned by any company. Van camps may though. I prefer Kuners.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

hahahaha ! :thumbsup:


----------

